# Your Hedgie's Favorite thing to Self-Anoint With



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

For some reason Styx is obsessed with self anointing with bubble wrap. :mrgreen: What does your hedgehog like to anoint with?


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol... My bra straps and the perfume I wear. He's all up in my boobs.


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

The smell of bacon. Hubby cooked bacon, then later that night got his hands close to Barnabus and he went nuts!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Red Gatorade. Not blue, not yellow. Red.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy and Taz both love my hair, and Squiggy likes to anoint with cats when he can catch them


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Cloth. Towels, shorts, sweaters, doesn't matter to Houdini. He must anoint with anything cloth.


----------



## carcar2110 (Oct 8, 2012)

AlexONeil said:


> Cloth. Towels, shorts, sweaters, doesn't matter to Houdini. He must anoint with anything cloth.


Same! I had a friend come over and Penny chewed on her sweater and anointed for at least ten minutes straight...  And seems like every time I give her a bath and wrap her up in a towel, she has the need to do the same with it, too... which results in needing another bath... sigh.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a pretty pink silk pillow I brought back from China years ago. When I let Tansy run around on the couch she will push the pillow around and anoint with it and bite it for atleast ten to fifteen minutes.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle had only ever annointed with 2 things, but will every chance she gets: carrots and armpits!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL armpits!!! Prim has only anointed once....is that weird? It was with a piece of apple. She's never done it again.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

CrypticChris said:


> For some reason Styx is obsessed with self anointing with bubble wrap. :mrgreen: What does your hedgehog like to anoint with?


This...There are no words for this. Just priceless.

Piglet loves to anoint with colorful food, like berries. I'm thinking of giving him a raspberry, blackberry, and blueberry and letting him color himself for Easter 

[attachment=0:1hkiaj8l]229585_808923553833_662234759_n.jpg[/attachment:1hkiaj8l]


----------



## exoticfluffy360 (Jan 22, 2013)

momma likes boobs and hair and ears (witch can be painful lol)
ms sonic likes toes and the inside of shoes. 
and the babies all like me and my bfs hands and this heated blanket i set them on when i take them out for handling.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Zelda - blankets, towels, new food... one time she anointed with a cricket, so gross!

Petunia - armpits, lawn chairs, and Zelda! Here she is getting a taste of her quiils:


----------



## exoticfluffy360 (Jan 22, 2013)

what kinda lil house is that?! i want one lol


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Not to steal Sar-uh's thunder but....

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Waffle- ... house+pets


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

favorite thing she self anointed with last night...my shorts! :lol: so random!


----------



## Yelenko (Jan 23, 2013)

armpit XDXD. Merlin does it with liver


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

carcar2110 said:


> AlexONeil said:
> 
> 
> > Cloth. Towels, shorts, sweaters, doesn't matter to Houdini. He must anoint with anything cloth.
> ...


Houdini doesn't anoint with his drying towel, he's a bit too busy being cranky that his wonderful poop-boots were washed away. :lol: We sometimes have a towel out with him, to catch accidents, but he takes it upon himself to chew it and anoint. Boyfriend's boot-sock was the big winner last night.

Renny doesn't anoint. I saw him anoint once, and he was so lazy about it. Houdini is so aggressive about it in comparison.


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

When Obi's out and wandering around our hallway he will anoint after grabbing at the carpet in the area where my dog sleeps, or he'll lick my bookshelf or the bottom of a door...he rarely anoints with anything else.


----------

